# Partition Manager



## adripillo (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, any knows some nice X11 program like GParted to manage disk and partition that works on KDE4?. Thanks


----------



## fonz (Jan 7, 2013)

A similar question has been raised very recently, feel free to do a search in order to find it.

In short: the generally recommended way to do partitioning is by using gpart(8) directly. If you want a TUI perhaps you can use the partitioner that is part of bsdinstall(8). A partitioner with any GUI (nevermind KDE4 specifically!) frontend is not available as far as I'm aware of.

Fonz


----------

